# Puppy Peaks



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I make a training plan  Keeps me somewhat on track .. for instance I might plan out on Sundays or Mondays my training goals for the week. I can have a general idea of my available time and weather so I can plan sessions and can kind of plan in advance indoor / outdoor. I do have a rough idea of where I am going so don't really plan by the quarter or the year but I know people who do. 

Fenzi is currently open, classes started on the 1st but registration is still open.

ETA: I used to keep monthly checklists to make sure I hit all areas, but that is just seems to come more naturally to me now. It was extremely helpful when I was learning to juggle multiple dogs in multiple sports.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you, Sunrise! I know you used Puppy Peaks before. Did you go through each video, one by one, or ?? Did you encounter situations that I have, in which the ideas in the video was helpful but you knew you had to do more prep work? I guess I just don't know where to begin with the format in PP since it isn't nearly as clear as Fenzi or Recallers. I know it's a different goal with PP (more of a documentation of what's going on) but I am just overwhelmed with how to find information I need.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I tend to choose something I want to work on, and then look at the skills required as a prerequisite  not ideal perhaps but it works for me. For instance, it is time to train Aedan to stand so I looked up many of the hand touch steps and planned to work them through. 

So I rarely follow along as the skills are being built but decide what I'd like to train and work the steps leading up to that skill. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Yes, it does help and make sense. I will make good use of the search box and get started! Thanks so much for helping me move in the right direction.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I feel like I have been totally out to lunch. What is a Puppy Peak Membership or a Fenzi membership? Are they online classes?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes, Puppy Peaks is a subscription to one of Susan Garrett's online programs; watching 'Say Yes' puppies grow to adulthood. Her dogs and a few other dogs - how they lay the foundation, handle mistakes and provide a wealth of knowledge and encouragement. World class instruction from world class competitors 

Fenzi Dog Sports Academy is an online community and college with an amazing array of classes and first class instructors using reward based training and covers house manners, obedience, rally, IPO, dancing with your dogs, agility, nosework, tracking, dog & handler fitness, gun dog, reconditioning reactive or timid dogs, ring preparation, conformation, photography and so much more. These classes cost as low as $65 and the classes stay in your 'library' for 1 year after your last class has ended -- so can remain forever if you take 1 class a year. Oh she has compassionate heart scholarships as well as contests which also provide free tuition -- Her motto is 'Building Dog Sports Teams with Affection and Respect'. Her teams, in which I include myself, are out there earning titles HITs and HCs -- all online with an occasional seminar coming through, but mostly Denise & her instructors delight in helping us in building happy teams -- oh, she also teaches how to play with your dogs with & without toys, how to gauge what the dog in front of you needs in terms of energy -- ie; high energy dogs need different rewards than lower energy dogs, stressed dogs and how to calm them and truly the list goes on as she expands her school.

A sampling of the FDSA courses can be found at Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Schedule


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Yes, Puppy Peaks is a subscription to one of Susan Garrett's online programs; watching 'Say Yes' puppies grow to adulthood. Her dogs and a few other dogs - how they lay the foundation, handle mistakes and provide a wealth of knowledge and encouragement. World class instruction from world class competitors
> 
> Fenzi Dog Sports Academy is an online community and college with an amazing array of classes and first class instructors using reward based training and covers house manners, obedience, rally, IPO, dancing with your dogs, agility, nosework, tracking, dog & handler fitness, gun dog, reconditioning reactive or timid dogs, ring preparation, conformation, photography and so much more. These classes cost as low as $65 and the classes stay in your 'library' for 1 year after your last class has ended -- so can remain forever if you take 1 class a year. Oh she has compassionate heart scholarships as well as contests which also provide free tuition -- Her motto is 'Building Dog Sports Teams with Affection and Respect'. Her teams, in which I include myself, are out there earning titles HITs and HCs -- all online with an occasional seminar coming through, but mostly Denise & her instructors delight in helping us in building happy teams -- oh, she also teaches how to play with your dogs with & without toys, how to gauge what the dog in front of you needs in terms of energy -- ie; high energy dogs need different rewards than lower energy dogs, stressed dogs and how to calm them and truly the list goes on as she expands her school.
> 
> A sampling of the FDSA courses can be found at Fenzi Dog Sports Academy - Schedule


Thank you!!!! So surprised in all my googling I never saw any of these.


----------

